# Check Engine Light on a '96 Altima



## 96Altima - uiuc (Feb 14, 2005)

I have a '96 Altima with 60K miles. The "check engine" light just came on. Not knowing a lot about cars, I am wondering whether this is serious and what the possible causes might be.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

You have an OBD II system which is industry standardized. You can go to Auto Zone and they can hook up the code scanner for free to let you know what the code(s) is(are) and then if you post the codes I can guide you through the diagnostic and repair. Or search for ECU codes on the forums and it will tell you how to do it yourself.

Troy


----------

